# Gouka Mekkyaku or Bakufuu Ranbu?



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 6, 2012)

Which jutsu do you think is better/cooler?

*Gouka Mekkyaku*



*Bakufuu Ranbu*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ovanz (Sep 6, 2012)

Bakufuu Ranbu. Looks like a twister made of fire.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 6, 2012)

madara's fireball


----------



## jacamo (Sep 6, 2012)

size and power vs precision and finesse 

i like Madara's, looks like it might actually do some damage


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 6, 2012)

Just going on looks, I like Bakufuu Ranbu better.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2012)

Space/time + katon>katon


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 6, 2012)

Bakufu Ranbu is interesting, because its a combination jutsu, not a singular one, so my vote  is for that.


----------



## Riley F. (Sep 6, 2012)

Bakufuu Ranbu just seems more interesting to me.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 6, 2012)

Madara wins by default.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm a bigger Tobito fan so without  doubt I voted katon: bakufu ranbu.
Besides I think it's more creative and aesthetically appealing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 6, 2012)

Bakufuu Ranbu is very different than the Katon jutsus we've seen so far. And I love that it's a combination jutsu.

Madara's just same shit with bigger size.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Sep 6, 2012)

Obito has way too much swagger. It has to go to him.


----------



## lathia (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks? S/T Katon > Big Katon

Damage? lolKaton


----------



## Mephissto (Sep 6, 2012)

Madara's looks like every other Katon.


----------



## principito (Sep 6, 2012)

Obito's works in combination with his MS...

I think of it as adint "nature" element to the chakra....

So it is higher level than a fucking katon plus it looks cooler


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 6, 2012)

lolkaton          .


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 6, 2012)

Bakufu Ranbu.
It may not be as wide, but it seems more powerful as the mere flames are tearing up the ground and it seems to be longer than madara's katon as well.

However, the katon madara did against the Gokage seemed more powerful than bakufu ranbu.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 6, 2012)

To be honest in terms of scale Madara's _Gōka Messhitsu_ trumps the lot.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 7, 2012)

Madara's Gouka Mekkyaku.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2012)

Tobi's Bakufuu Ranbu

A spiraling portal made of fire tearing up the ground wins it for me

It's nice to see Tobi use a combination attack with his S/T jutsu


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 7, 2012)

Bakufuu Ranbu

Madara's was meh.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 7, 2012)

Comparing apples and oranges here.


----------



## iJutsu (Sep 7, 2012)

Kaenjin. Unstoppable wall > random fireballs/variants. Now imagine if that wall was made to move forward.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 7, 2012)

Madara's Gouka Mekkyaku


----------



## dungsi27 (Sep 7, 2012)

Just by the look,I prefer Obitos.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 7, 2012)

Both are amazing but I'll have to go with Gouka Mekkyaku. The sheer size of it was amazing.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 7, 2012)

While I'm confident that the power behind Madara's Gouka Mekkyaku is far greater, the manner in which Obito uses the outward, prolonged, swirling spatial distortion of Kamui to form and deliver this vortex of flame-composed chakra, makes the Bakufuu Ranbu more interesting and aesthetically pleasing to me.

It's the kind of stuff I was expecting Sasuke to do with his own Katon Ninjutsu through mastery of Kagutsuchi.


----------



## Trent (Sep 7, 2012)

Both look cool but I prefer Madara's *Big Ass Flaming Wall of Crispy Death*?.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 7, 2012)

Mekyaku gonna landslide this.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 7, 2012)

Madara's has a greater destruction radius.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Sep 7, 2012)

Tobi's Katon jutsu is something new, Madara's is only a bigger fireball compared to Itachi and Sasuke, so something we've seen before.


----------



## Inferno (Sep 7, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Mekyaku gonna landslide this.



Nope.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 7, 2012)

Obito's jutsu for me. Exactly what I expected him to do now that he is unmasked.


----------

